# Surf fishing Cherry Grove



## Snowmanmike (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello- 
Will be down with the family this weekend. Is there any chance of catching anything on the surf? What about the pier?
Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Skate and dogfish, stray chance of a whiting, croaker, or drum or trout up under the pier but unlikely. It's very cold.


----------

